# Came across a Little Maltese Princess looking for a home.



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello everyone. I just came across a young Maltese on craigslist in NYC:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pet/488324262.html

I have emailed for more information on this sweetie, but have not heard back yet. She looks like she could use a good bath and some TLC. I have a young furbaby boy on my hands who has 1 more shot to get, a daughter, a rabbit and a cat... so I can not take her, but I would gladly assist anyone interested or any advise on what I can do to get her to a new forever home.

Will update once I have more information.

Naomi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a sad little thing she is. I hope she finds a loving home to put a smile on her face!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! Besides needing a bath desperately she looks soooo very sad..... rayer: I pray she gets a good home and quick.....

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Look at that SAD little face. :smcry: I hope she finds a happy home soon!


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello everyone. I finally got a response from the person who posted the "ad" Sasha, so I pasted it below in red: 



HI ... 

1st of all, we are not a puppy store ... Princes lives with me and my family, and my kids play with her every day.. She is used to being handled and Gets a bath & Blow Dry every week She is used to it. 

"Sasha" is happy Friendly Pup . She was born on 8/21/07 and is 3.5 lbs full grow she will be about 7-9 lbs - Her mom is 9.5 lbs 
and you can Regs "Princes" with the ACA - "American Canine Association" . Who ever adopts her will get :

1) Her ACA Reg Papers - American Canine Association 
2) Her complete Vaccination Records .. She is Up to date with all Shots and is Very health !..!!!
3) Adopter will also get a 14 day health Warrantee, see below:

Health Warrantee: You must take this animal to a licensed Vet within _5_ days for a PHYSICAL EXAMINATION with Stool Sample for this Health Warrantee to be in effect. Adopting persons also agree to Provide ____rescue group_________with the Name & Ph# and Address of the Vet you will bring this pet to within 2 days of signing this Adoption Contract. In the event the examining Vet declares the PET “Has a Life Threatening Illness or a Genetic Defect, a letter from the VET. must be offered to _________rescue group_______within _14_ days of Adopting Persons taking possession of pet, stating the nature of the Life Threatening Sickness or Defect. Only then will we offer a refund of your Donation Amount, if the pet is returned to us within 14 days. _rescue group_________________must be informed of any health problems the Licensed Veterinarian may discover within 24 hours of discovery. You will be given the option to Keep the pet and follow up with the care at your expense, or to return the pet to us, for reasons as outlined above. This Health Policy will expire _14_ DAYS after you take possession of this pet and sign this agreement. All veterinarian care is at your Expense. Pet must be kept Up To Date with Shots and receive a Physical Examination yearly. Page 2 of this adoption Contract has a small list of Life Threatening Examples.

4) There is a Simple 2 page Adoption Contract that the Adopter will sign, inc all your Contact info and 1 personal Ref. 
5) "Sasha's Fee is $599.00 ....... Not Negotionable ......

So Email me back if you are still interested I will give pref. to emails with PH#'s...... I like to talk with people before they come to my house. 

You can come today if you like till 11 PM tonight ..........

I am 5 min from the Holland Tunnel and 10 blocks from the NY/NJ Path Train Station in NJ @ the Journal Square Stop in Jersey City, NJ / very easily to get to us, I could even meet you at the Path Station if you preferred or you may come to my house . 




I wish I could help. Her sad eyes are getting to me in a BIG way. I just wanted to update everyone who took the time to read this and/or respond. This guy just rubs me the wrong way and you can tell Sasha is not getting the care she should be getting. I hope she finds a loving forever home soon.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...her face is so sad.  I wish I could take her! I hope someone takes her soon!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

It sounds to me like a backyard breeder or puppy miller using a "rescue" as a cover to sell pups. Just my opinion.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> It sounds to me like a backyard breeder or puppy miller using a "rescue" as a cover to sell pups. Just my opinion.[/B]


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you believe this: "She is used to being handled and Gets a bath & Blow Dry every week She is used to it." Come on, this little one doesn't look like having even a monthly bath.
Sounds like a really unescrupulous person. It's a shame I'm so far from there and have no possibilities to go and take her, she looks incredibly sad.


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

Well she is going to a new home - I inquired and the guy said she has been placed but hey how about a male yorking for $475

She did not look like she was happy being handled and God only knows how the kids treated her - grubby handed kids can really make a dog look filthy in short order as can walking them on dirtydusty streets - my dogs look filthy 2 days after we arrive in Arizona they look absolutely grey because of the dust.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

> Well she is going to a new home - I inquired and the guy said she has been placed but hey how about a male yorking for $475[/B]


Thank you for updating us on Sasha. I pray her new home will bring a smile to her cute face. I hope the little Yorkie he has finds a home quickly. It breaks my heart to see these little furbabies on Craigslist. It seems like there are even more on there today... I wish we had room for one more!

Thank you everyone for looking and posting. Sasha just really hit me. They all do.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Items not permitted to post on Craig's list :

*Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. Re-homing with small adoption fee OK 
*
Apparently this person is not re-homing since now suddenly she has also a yorkie. Maybe this should be brought to the attention of Craig's list.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

doesn't sound like a reputable rescue group. Any reputable rescue group would spay the dog before adopting her out, I didn't see any reference to that. 

you should not be responsible for taking the dog to get a stool sample, They should/need to provide you with the certificate of health from the Vet. 

I'd ask for my info on the "rescue" group. It doesn't sound legit at all. 

A lot of the groups are 501 c 3 (IRS not for profit) see if they say they are and then ask them to provide their 501c3 letter. 
(I used to be the Executive Director of a not for profit organization, Any reputable one will share this with you...or you can always look them up online).

I just went through the process of adopting Lizzie. The group took care of everything for me! They wouldnt have adopted out a dog without making sure it was healthy first or if it had issues, they let you know upfront!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! I hate stuff like this. It sounds like a front for a puppy broker. What a sad situation.......


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

> Well she is going to a new home - I inquired and the guy said she has been placed but hey how about a male yorking for $475
> 
> She did not look like she was happy being handled and God only knows how the kids treated her - grubby handed kids can really make a dog look filthy in short order as can walking them on dirtydusty streets - my dogs look filthy 2 days after we arrive in Arizona they look absolutely grey because of the dust.[/B]



That is exactly what Dusty looked when I found him!!!

"dog look filthy in short order as can walking them on dirtydusty streets"

That is why I name Dusty.....DUSTY because when I found him he was dusty! But that was 2 years ago and I am sooo in love with my baby boy!

Poor puppy I hope they both find a GREAT FOREVER HOME!


----------

